# Radon Swoop 175 9.0 27.5" wheel



## TGeorge (13. März 2017)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this isn't the correct section of the forum where I can ask something. If it's not, just show me the correct one and I'll continue there.

Now, my problem: I have a Swoop 175 9.0 I think (the one with Fox Float X, without adjustable geometry, as this one in the picture below).
Https://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/112767_1595908.jpg

Now I'm running 26" wheels both front and back.
I'm interested in a 27.5" wheelset, but I don't know if I can put one for the back (my fork will accept a 27.5" wheel, but I don't know for the frame). With current 26" wheels and a Hans Damph 2.35" Tyre, there is little space avaible.

Has anyone tried to put a 27.5" rear wheel on this frame?

Thanks,
George


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. März 2017)

TGeorge schrieb:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the correct section of the forum where I can ask something. If it's not, just show me the correct one and I'll continue there.
> 
> ...



Hi,

it's not possible to use the SWOOP 175 with a 27.5 wheel in the back - there's not enough space. If you're interested in it, feel free to try out a 27.5 fork incl. a 27.5 wheel in the front - we had this combination (26" rear + 27.5 front wheelsize) two years ago (SWOOP 175 7.o EXPERT):

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-7.0-expert-238688 - but please notice, that the fork travel is limited to 160mm due to the bigger wheelsize.

Cheers, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TGeorge (14. März 2017)

Hi Andi, 

Thank you for your answer.
I already tried the 27.5" wheel in the front (now I'm running 160mm fork with 26" wheels and I wanted to see how much difference does a 27.5" front wheel make). I liked the idea so I was interested in a 27.5" for the rear, but I see that it's not possible.

Thank again, probably I'll remain on 26" rear with 27.5" front, it's seems like a good idea and I feel good on this combination.

Cheers, 
George


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. März 2017)

in my memories it was a 170mm Fox front fork like this one


----------

